# Where to stay on holiday?



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

Hello,

Please, I would like reccomendations on a nice, resonably priced place to stay in Amsterdam. Prefer the canal loop area, museam or Dam district. Need a kid friendly, possible bed and breakfast?

In Grattitude,
Rokzy


----------



## Wytske (May 18, 2011)

While traveling with my kids i always have a good experience with the Novotel hotels. But that is is a bit further out of the centre of Amsterdam, i believe it's near the RAI trade centre. I have the good fortune to have friends living in Amsterdam so i never need a hotel when i visit. 

Also what is reasonable priced for you? If you're looking for something in the city centre the prices will be up more then when you look a bit out of the centre. Tramways are everywhere and a good and quick way to get to the centre and it's always fun for the kids (well mine loved to go with the tramway at least  ).

Here's a site that can help you maybe: Amsterdam Sights - Hotels, attractions, events, festivals, excursions, museums, exhibitions, cafes, restaurants, night clubs and shops in Amsterdam. they have B&B's hotels etc.

Cheers,


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

Wytske said:


> While traveling with my kids i always have a good experience with the Novotel hotels. But that is is a bit further out of the centre of Amsterdam, i believe it's near the RAI trade centre. I have the good fortune to have friends living in Amsterdam so i never need a hotel when i visit.
> 
> Also what is reasonable priced for you? If you're looking for something in the city centre the prices will be up more then when you look a bit out of the centre. Tramways are everywhere and a good and quick way to get to the centre and it's always fun for the kids (well mine loved to go with the tramway at least  ).
> 
> ...


Reasonably priced actually means cheap! Thanks for the website. I will check it out!

Best,
R


----------



## Ti_ (Aug 22, 2011)

As a USA-citizen, you might be aware of Priceline, the bidding system for hotels. Since a few months, you are also able to place a bid for several Amsterdam hotels. I noticed biddings ranging from $ 56 for a 4* Marriot to $ 100 for a 5* Hilton. You might be interested in using that. In any case, enjoy Amsterdam!


----------

